# Meets in England?



## Aurelia (May 16, 2008)

I know about therian and otherkin meets but was wondering if there were ever any fur meets or conventions in England?  Or at least closer to England than the American ones are (bit too far to travel right now!)?


----------



## DJ Pirtu (May 16, 2008)

Let's see...
The Confuzzled is about amonth away. There seems to be a few more places left still. It's a new con, so can't say just what it will be like, but it seems that it'll be fun.

Then there's RBW, running for third year now. Started as a simple furry boat trip, but was pretty close to an actual convention last year. And it seem to be getting bigger still.

I also hear that there are smaller meet here and there, but you'll have to ask the locals about those.


----------



## Ember (May 16, 2008)

point yourself to this website http://forum.ukfur.org/

there are subforums for meets all over the country


----------



## codewolf (May 16, 2008)

yep, looks like 'ember has explained it all' on this one
(sorry ember...couldnt help myself)
the london meets occur every 3 weeks down in london.


----------



## Aurelia (May 16, 2008)

Ahha!  Thanks for all of that information


----------

